# ISPCONFIG & eMail Problem



## Feanwulf (19. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe anhand des Perfect Setup für Debian Etch einen Server aufgesetzt (XEN Gastsystem) und danach ISP Config installiert.

Um die Benutzerabfrage mit user@domain.tld durchführen zu können, habe ich Änderungen anhand http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6293 durchgeführt. Dies klappt auch soweit ich das erkennen kann 

Jetzt habe ich aber folgendes Problem

```
Oct 19 17:48:00 web-ng postfix/cleanup[7774]: 3B8A5A738: message-id=<200710191750.33661.joerges@tal.de>
Oct 19 17:48:00 web-ng postfix/qmgr[7751]: 3B8A5A738: from=<joerges@tal.de>, size=1403, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 19 17:48:00 web-ng postfix/smtpd[7772]: disconnect from smtp-a.tal.de[81.92.1.9]
Oct 19 17:48:00 web-ng postfix/smtp[7775]: 3B8A5A738: to=<utopic.eu_postmaster@mail-ng.ausgangsserver.de>, orig_to=<alles@utopic.eu>, relay=none, delay=0.01, delays=0.01/0/0/0, dsn=5.4.6, status=bounced (mail for mail-ng.ausgangsserver.de loops back to myself)
Oct 19 17:48:00 web-ng postfix/qmgr[7751]: 3B8A5A738: removed
```
Ich verstehe nicht warum er für utopic.eu die eMails nicht lokal zustellt. in local-host-names steht utopic.eu drin ein mx record ist im dns eingetragen (nur für utopic.eu).

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2007)

Hi,

füge bitte die Zeile:

mail-ng.ausgangsserver.de

am Ende der Datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names hinzu und starte postfix neu.


----------



## Feanwulf (20. Okt. 2007)

danke sehr - hatte ich bereits gemacht, als ich noch einen anderen Hostnamen für den Mailserver hatte - da wars wohl mit den IP-Adressen nicht so richtig - jetzt klappt es.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------

